# Klonopins - Feed back please



## Fille (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi, eveyone - I suffer from IBS-C and anxiety. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was about 7 years old and again when I was in my teens (I am 26 now) I suffer(ed) extreme pain (anxiety-triggered). I also suffer(ed) the general effects of anxiety in general. (tight chest, can't breathe, insomnia, shaking, etc...)Anyways, to the point! My university doctor prescribed me klonopins about a year and a half ago after I requested them. I know that my mother (and others in my life / on this board) have had wonderful results when it came to managing anxiety. I also knew that people on this board had them prescribed as a means of managing their IBS (stress-triggered).My doctor now feels uncomfortable prescribing this to me. She feels, I think, that it is unorthodox. SO! For any of you out there that have this prescribed to you for either anxiety, IBS, or both, please respond to this thread with your story / feedback. I plan on emailing this to my doctor so that she can see that it really is not unorthodox. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Every doctor is different depending on their experience with patients, training, etc. I have had doctors that have said "NO WAY" will I prescribe that and others that have no problem with it. Of course, as you know, those of us that take it ( I take it for anxiety and IBS) must know what we are getting into. Although I'm on a very low dose, I know that when and if the time comes when I want to get off of it, it's going to (probably) be hard. So, doctors in general do not like to see their patients take addictive substances, even though many people do not abuse them (many do too). So, maybe you should consult with another doctor? I doubt your doctor will change his/her mind.


----------

